# Introducing harvest mice



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey,

I'm trying to avoid getting overwhelmed with harvest mice and minimise the amount of tanks I have. Has anyone ever successfully introduced two unrelated males who have never met with each other?

Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've introduced an adult buck (who had been mated before) to 7 young bucks from 3 different litters that were housed separately and there wasn't even any hierarchy type fighting, let alone injuries. I was surprised - and they are still living happily together months later.


----------

